# Where to buy MK4 Golf headliner and how much?



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Im trying to get some info on getting a new headliner since mine got ruined in storage. Aside from hunting on here to find one in my area, what other options do I have.

I have called my local VW dealer and they want almost $2000 for the factory beige and half that for the grey one . Im wanting the black one that comes in the 20thAE or R32, but they couldnt give me a price because they needed a vin # to look one up.

I'd appreciate any knowledge anyone has.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Also it has to be without a sunroof


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

best place to find one is in the classifieds from someone either selling just the headliner or someone parting a car. http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?812-Golf-IV-Jetta-IV-Parts


----------



## mymk4717 (Jun 18, 2010)

GLIgeorge said:


> best place to find one is in the classifieds from someone either selling just the headliner or someone parting a car. http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?812-Golf-IV-Jetta-IV-Parts


 Also you could dye the existing one or have it reupholstered (I don't know exactly what happened to yours in storage), via the mk4 diy thread or check junkyards.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought about dying it or the rattle upholstery paint, but it got wet and was pretty much unsaveable.


----------



## mymk4717 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd say try and get headliner foam, copy it onto a stencil and make your own perhaps?


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

have a shop re-wrap the headliner with new fabric. Aside from the dealer, people on vortex, or a self-pull yard, you don't have many other options.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks umpkin:


----------

